# Proteus y micros Motorola



## marfla (Ene 12, 2007)

ALguien sabe si se pueden emular alguno de estos micros con el Proteus:
JK1, JK3, JL3, QY1, QT1.


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 12, 2007)

Pues el porblema es que le faltan aproteus librerias para esos componentes, he cargado tods las que trae el paquete y no estan esos buenos micros... por el momento buscar la libreria a ver si podemos gozar de las ventajas de proteus de pic para motorola


----------

